# Hi , Just introducing myself.



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi all,
My name is Amanda , i live in Bathurst NSW Australia and along with a few dogs (pugs) i own two delightful cats Anastasia and Tinkerbell .

Actually my daughters are the cat lovers but i must say i am smitten with my two ladies, and admit will always have them now to fill my family.

I am a first time cat owner so i look foward to learning more about them with some laughs with you all along the way.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAYY!!! Another Aussie!!!! :kittyturn 

Hey im Krystle, Im from Brisbane

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Amanda, and welcome to the forum...I'm Mike, the bulter/can-opener/man-friday to the Jellicle Tribe. I also am in charge of entertainment (cleaning and filling the birdfeeders) and gym maintenance (raking the balls from under the refridgerator). You'll find this to be a really fun place.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You will learn alot here Amanda, welcome aboard


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Amanda & kitties!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Amanda! I'm not surprised to hear that your "two ladies" have won your heart.  They have a way of doing that! Welcome; enjoy.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

they sure do have a way with people, don't they? Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard Amanda! Glad to have you here and looking forward to hearing more about you and your cats


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone, im happy to be here and as i read posts look foward to learning more.
They sure have a way, im very lucky to have them they are the sweetest nature and get along very well with the pugs they all sleep together .
Im an animal lover so i didnt think it would be long until they tugged at the heart strings, now the hubby is a different story he was not happy when these two kittens came home to stay, but im happy to report that he who was not a cat lover at all can be found mostly sitting on the lounge with cats in lap :lol: . We have a book on cats and has been seen looking at the breeds he would like.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your cats are very pretty!


----------

